# Happy Reformation Day!



## Kevin (Oct 31, 2009)

Martin Luther on Romans is always worth reading. Today would be a good day to remind yourself of why this book was so important.

Here is the introduction. Preface to Romans by Martin Luther


----------



## baron (Oct 31, 2009)

I have his Commentary on Romans right in front of me, and was going to read through certain sections today seeing how I'm home alone with nothing to do. Maybe I will get through the whole book only 223 pages and my wife will not be home till after 10pm.

But maybe I should do the dishes first. This would please my wife.

Happy Reformation Day.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy Reformation Day indeed!

In honor of the day, the anniversary of Martin Luther’s game-changing challenge to the Roman Catholic establishment . . .

I wish you all God’s best, reminding you that we are made right with God by his gratuitous gift of imputation, crediting to our account the righteousness of Christ.

In honor of the celebration, I give you a funny Luther-ism toast which is lost on a teetotaler such as myself (and not "entirely" correct theologically).

_Wer viel Bier trinkt, schlaft gut
Wer gut schalft, sundigt nicht
Und wer nicht sundigt, kommt in den Himmel_

[roughly, the German reads: He who drinks much beer, sleeps well. He who sleeps well, does not sin. He who does not sin, goes to heaven.]


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy Reformation Day to you too! I'm celebrating it by going out to photograph one of our covenant babies play soccer against his Catholic rivals! woohoo! Go Caleb!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 31, 2009)

For you newbies, here is a great ditty, a polka full of history that gets trotted out on the PB every year!

[video=youtube;WU0f_qJLkLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WU0f_qJLkLg[/video]


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 31, 2009)

Listening to this, it comes to mind an update might be suitable for a "rap."


----------



## tt1106 (Oct 31, 2009)

Good stuff.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 31, 2009)

Luther Rocks!


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Oct 31, 2009)

[video=youtube;ZlRZptjXtCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlRZptjXtCg[/video]


----------



## Gesetveemet (Oct 31, 2009)

Always remember, outwardly Rome may appear to change, but fundamentally Rome never changes.





.


----------



## dudley (Oct 31, 2009)

*Really Awesome!*

I enjoyed the "Reformation Polka" posted by D McFadden. However I applaud the "Reformation Rap Battle Martin Luther vs. Pope Leo X" posted by Nathan as awesome!  As an ex Roman catholic and convert to Protestantism in 2006 and more recently to the Reformed branch of Protestantism and the Reformed Faith both are worthy pieces for those of us who proclaim ourselves as 21st century Protestant Reformers carrying on the heritage of the Glorious Protestant Reformation began by Martin Luther 500 years ago. and expanded by Calvin, Knox and Zwigli and other Protestant Reformers after him.

In the words of CH Spurgeon he said *"After all, there is a Protestantism still worth contending for, there is a Calvinism still worth proclaiming, and a gospel well worth dying for". *In Faith alone and by the grace of God may we never stray from the beliefs of the Protestant Reformation.


----------



## Theogenes (Oct 31, 2009)

Post tenebras lux! Happy Reformation day!!! May God bring the light of the Gospel once more to minds of those who sit in darkness.
Jim


----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 1, 2009)

Happy Reformation day Brothers and Sisters. Blessings to you all.


----------

